# Making My Cat Stop Licking me



## Trio of Trouble (Sep 22, 2016)

I have a molly cat, Navy, and she is a feisty little thing. So, when she does lick me, I feel bad because I think that if I pull away (To prevent her licking my skin off xD) she might be all like "Okay, wow, I was opening up to you but now I won't lick you anymore, Meanie." Soooo... My question is, do you think my cat will get, well, "offended" if I pull away? I know its silly but I want to keep her feelings in mind.
Feel free to just post your opinion on this!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

My cat's an obsessive licker. I haven't been able to curb it at all! ;D


----------

